# Sams club options



## alblancher (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm ready to fill my smokehouse for its first cold smoke.

Do you think that the blocks of mozzarella from Sams could be sliced and smoked?  Can  I put the cheese under hanging sausage or should there be a barrier between them to prevent drippings on the cheese? 

What types of cheese do you recommend if not Mozzarella.  I think Sams also sells big blocks of cheddar.  What is the shelf life for smoked cheese in the fridge?


Thanks,  

Al


----------



## bassman (Mar 20, 2009)

I think you could smoke almost any of the block cheeses from Sam's.  If you're cold smoking anyway, it shouldn't make any difference where you place it in the smoker.  The sausage won't drip anything at low temps.  I can't answer your storage question.


----------



## roo-b-q'n (Mar 20, 2009)

I would place the cheese over the sauage to prevent the dripping thing.  It may add flavor, but it also may add bacteria to your cheese.

Mozzeralla would be interesting, as it is a soft cheese and will have to watched carefully for melting.  Cheeses I like are the hard kind like cheddar, Colby or PepperJack.  You could aslo try Queso Fresco (Sp) as it is supposed to be a great cheese for quesadilla's and the like as it does not melt.  A smoked cheese on a a quesadilla sounds tasty.

As to shelf live, don't know never last that long around my house.  But I would think same amount of time as a non smoked cheese.


----------



## alblancher (Mar 20, 2009)

Great replies,  

Thanks


Al


----------



## xjcamaro (Mar 20, 2009)

Mozzarella is great, you can smoke any flavor you like! Any size you like! i smoked for 4 hours last night 2 blocks of swiss, 1 mozzarella, 1 mild cheddar, 1 New York Cheddar, 1 Montery Jack, and 1 Colby Jack. All i love. Ive stored cheese in the fridge in a bag for as long as 2 weeks, usually never lasts any longer than that, but might last longer.


----------

